
Water shortages could affect 5bn people by 2050, UN report warns - mikerg87
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2018/mar/19/water-shortages-could-affect-5bn-people-by-2050-un-report-warns
======
SamPatt
Prediction: water shortages will not impact 5 billion people in 2050.

Nearly all these predictions rely on extrapolating some trend and ignoring
innovation and changing market dynamics.

